# High Energy, Calorie Dense Food



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure what diet she is on, but how about some dehydrated raw? That travels well, is dense. Just a thought. Vital Essentials has freeze dried niblets and Stella and Chewys has the dehydrated which you can use as treats or for travel without hydrating, too.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Science Diet High Energy
NutriSource Performance
NutriSource Super Performance (excellent value!)
Innova Evo in the red bag
Diamond has a high calorie formula but it is lower quality. Can't remember the name.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Not sure what diet she is on, but how about some dehydrated raw? That travels well, is dense. Just a thought. Vital Essentials has freeze dried niblets and Stella and Chewys has the dehydrated which you can use as treats or for travel without hydrating, too.


Haven't jumped on the raw bandwagon as yet, but these may be great as high value rewards. I'll definitely look into these. Thanks for the suggestion.

Greg


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Science Diet High Energy
> NutriSource Performance
> NutriSource Super Performance (excellent value!)
> Innova Evo in the red bag
> Diamond has a high calorie formula but it is lower quality. Can't remember the name.


Nice! I'm not familiar with these products, but this is sort of along the lines of what I was looking for. Thanks for your response.

Greg


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

High energy high calorie ... maybe try dehydrating Beef heart? I slice it thin, lay it on sheets lined with parchment and dry at around 290 till it's dry and crunchy. They love it, and it doesn't smell up the house like liver, and you can give more of it, because it's not really considered an organ, it's muscle. I've heard Lung works well also.
Russell is a raw fed dog and traditional bought treats don't work as well.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I was thinking Innova Evo too...Orijen and Blue Buffalo wilderness are also pretty dense foods. I would just be careful not to feed him too much. If he's not used to the higher calories\higher protein his tummy could get upset.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I was thinking Innova Evo too...Orijen and Blue Buffalo wilderness are also pretty dense foods. I would just be careful not to feed him too much. If he's not used to the higher calories\higher protein his tummy could get upset.


Thanks for the suggestion and heads up. I'll keep that in mind. This food would only be used a couple of times a week when I take her to training. Just want a quick, small meal that will help keep her energy up.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Zukes makes the *Power Bones* treat, inspired by the owner's dog (Zuke) losing energy on a hike and Zuke got a human energy bar. zukes is an excellent brand. I go through pounds and pounds of their treats every year!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

sarpoodle said:


> Haven't jumped on the raw bandwagon as yet, but these may be great as high value rewards. I'll definitely look into these. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Greg


The Vital Essentials niblets, I use them as treats and wow, does he perform for them and they are little crunchy nuggets.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Maybe try Orijen Regional Red


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey everybody, thanks once again for all of the suggestions. There were a lot of products mentioned here that I've never heard of before. I appreciate the help.

Greg


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know when I was taking Bonnie to dog shows some of the people would give their dogs this high energy gel stuff for dogs to get them energetic and perky. I have seen people in agility doing the same sort of thing, kind of a nutritional boost:
High Energy Nutritional Supplements

Giving her a small bowl of food when you get there is a great idea. You could just give her a can of meat. If she is working hard, she does need extra nutrition for the workout. 

The freezedried raw food is great, too. I give it to my dog as a treat, but they do need access to water if you give a lot of it.


----------

